# tinyproxy-pool of children?

## nomadsoul22

hi, i've emerged the tinyproxy, made the config file and started the deamon... but there the error occured.. 

```
/usr/sbin/tinyproxy: Could not create the pool of children.
```

 whats wrong? how could i solve it?

greez nomad

----------

## nomadsoul22

can it be that i'm the onliest with that prob..?  :Sad: 

----------

## anomen

In case someone else googles here: 

check log file, there you will probably find out, that some mandatory configuration is missing in config file.

----------

